
Look at this goddamn chart [proposed $86b AT&T / Time Warner merger] - seycombi
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/24/13389592/att-time-warner-merger-breakup-bell-system-chart
======
chirau
I might get down voted but I have a serious question. Perhaps I have always
missed something in all these discussions. Why are the telecoms subject to so
much scrutiny? AT&T market cap and that of Time Warner are not that exorbitant
compared to our favorite tech companies. If Google decided to buy or merge
with say Cisco, would we get such a furore? If Apple bought out Samsung or
Microsoft bought out SAP or Oracle. Somehow I doubt those mega deals, worth
much more than these telecoms deals, would face so much resistance.

Perhaps someone could explain to me.

